

Hypertable vs. HBase Performance Evaluation - coderdude
http://blog.hypertable.com/?p=14

======
ehsanul
_These results demonstrate that implementation language matters, and that C++
delivers a significant performance advantage._

What a strange thing to say, given that it's probably very likely that the
implementations probably work pretty differently internally. You'd probably
see similar differences with such a different implementation no matter the
language, assuming it isn't something ridiculous like Ruby (I'm a Ruby
programmer, don't bite).

Secondly, isn't the overhead for a database mostly disk IO? I realize a finely
tuned DB/server is probably CPU-bound instead, but that's generally assuming
that the working set fits snugly into RAM and gets cached. Which may not quite
be the case when you operate the scale at which you'd resort to
HBase/HyperTable.

------
ghshephard
It's starts off fairly passive agressive, but then things get a little cranky
right here:

"Hey Doug: Please undo your purchase of the hbase adword. There are plenty of
open forums for disseminating your message and on which hbasers can respond
should they wish but your purchase of the hbase adword leaves us only one
response and thats to outbid you. The only winner in that game will be
google."

I really don't understand why some people persist in engaging in
language/platform wars; particularly professionals operating at this level.

Who really cares if one product is running on top of a JVM and the other is
compiled machine code - isn't the real issue the performance, reliability and
features?

~~~
coderdude
I'm quite surprised that he even bothered to say something to Doug about that,
let alone publicly as HBase is not for profit and there is no trademark on
HBase (please correct me if I'm wrong). Seems a little childish to me. I will
say this though, Doug comes off as having HBase envy and now that he created
Hypertable, Inc. I don't want to lend as much trust to his analysis of HBase.

------
eclark
This was from a LONG time ago. There have been a LOT of changes in the hbase
code. See the release of 0.9.0

~~~
beagle3
Do you know of any recent comparison of hbase vs. hypertable?

